

"Un-sexy is good business" and other rules from Scott Rafer - transburgh
http://foundread.com/2007/10/16/un-sexy-is-good-business-and-other-rules-from-scott-rafer/

======
gscott
> March 2000 to 2008: The Web2.0 Cycle

I don't believe that the "Web 2.0 Cycle" started right after the overfunded
dot com companies with no profits exploded. There was a time of "nothingness".

That is when I discovered that if I build things myself no one could tell me
that I couldn't do it anymore, I couldn't be fired, and my success was my own.
I would put the web 2.0 cycle later out maybe around 2004-2005.

------
iamwil
The guy has a point. I don't remember where I read it, but as the saying goes,
"There's always brass in the muck" If you do things that other people can't or
aren't willing to do, you can build a business out of that.

~~~
ralph
A Yorkshireman says "Where there's much, there's brass, lad".

<http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/408900.html>

